# Homecooking, how many ounces of meat a daily for 6-7 lb chi



## cpaoline

I have been doing alot of research online and reading books on homecooking, they have been very informative. My one question i can't seem to get a direct answer for is How much meat or protein daily???? Everything says ounces of food per day so i am guessing that is total food not just meat....currenlty i am mixing 2 tbs spoons or 1/3-1/4 cups of chicken with rice a little less than 1/3 and veggies usually green beans 1/3 cup, sometimes i mix 1/2 teaspoon of pumpkin or cottage cheese in for variety. I am just begging this and will work to include more variety in meats and veggies. They are also getting a multi vitamin, I am planning on including some kind of calcium supplement...maybe eggshell powder.

THey get very little store bought kibble, I was originally feeding Nutro Ultra for small breed, and tried to switch to Merrick small breed, this caused a big problem with one of mine, 2 emergency vet trips later we concluded it was the food which led me to homecooking so i know what they are eating. I am swithching the kibble back to the nutro since he didn't seem to have a problem on that. Any advice you could offer would be greatly appreciated... I am NOT into feeding the raw diet, it's just not something I want to do. I really need advice on the homecooking for my 3 Chi's


----------



## susan davis

I have read that dogs can't reallly digest veggies unless they are mashed up. I chose to give my dogs a 5 star kibble, 'cause I'm just not sure of the correct measurements of protein, starch, and veggies in a home cooked diet! I'm lazy I guess.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I would weigh the meat when it is raw and feed 2-3% of the dogs body weight, just as in a raw diet. Cooking will reduce the water content, so it will weigh less once cooked, but the protein etc will still be the same.
There are others on here who cook for their dogs who will be able to help you with recipes etc.


----------



## cpaoline

Thank you that is helpful


----------



## cpaoline

ok so just so I'm sure when i calculate 3% for a 6 lb dog i get .18 (and please forgive me I'm so not sure how that converts to ounces) is that .18 of an ounce or should I round up to an ounce of meat? uuggh so confused!


----------



## cpaoline

there is a list of digestiable veggies for dogs, vet says they need veggies and are contained in the dog food. I am cooking for them because one of my 3 is having severe problems with the dog food. I just got tired of trying to find something they all like and can tolerate. Homecooking is a good option for me


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Lol my vet also thinks dogs need veg, but I don't feed them and my dogs are doing great!
I have never cooked for my dogs (I feed raw) but a lot of raw feeders choose to feed veg too. They certainly aren't going to do any harm.

For a 6 and half pound dog, 3% of the body weight is about 90g or 3 ounces. Use this as a starting point, and adjust up or down according to the dogs condition.
One of the advantages of feeding a home prepared diet is that you can adjust the diet for the individual dogs needs. I would feed very little rice, and more veg to a dog that is prone to weight-gain for example. 

I think with home-cooking, just as with raw feeding, variety is the key. So make sure you introduce as many different protein sources as possible. Definitely try a red meat next, and don't forget fish and eggs, both are great proteins for dogs and have a lot of great fats in too.
You must add some balanced calcium ASAP, this is essential.

Do you know exactly what the problem is with the dog that has had food issues in the past?


----------



## pigeonsheep

I freefeed wellness core kibble during the day and whip up 2 chicken breasts boil it up and chop into fine as possible pieces and add nupro for joint and immunity on it with a mix of a dehydrated raw turkey mix called "I and love and you" similar to the honest kitchen brand. They enjoy dinner so much esp. The pickiest Dexter!


----------



## cpaoline

Thanks, I am giving them about 1.5 ounces per meal 2 meals a day, keeping rice low and adding the veggies, so far green beans and carrots, I have also been giving them a little yogurt or cottage cheese for the calcium, and the multivitamin they get does have a good amount of calcium. everyone seems to be doing great even my boney guy is filling out nicely. Last night they had some grilled steak and loved it (of course) lol i think their nutrition is better than i feed myself .

the pet food was causing major gas that became so painful Vito was yelping, this happened 2times with 2 weeks, rushed to the emergency vet, did xrays and blood work all came back to gas. No blockages or strange things were eaten. I the switching process i had noticed all of them were very gasy, all the time. My other guy Enzo had also had a problem with the first food in a similar manner, my girl Mia has an iron gut and can eat anything. 

what brought me to this discussion about homecooking was just that, i couldn't bare to see them in pain or discomfort. I recently lost my 17year old shepard/husky mix which broke my heart in more ways than i can put into words so when my chi's started with trouble i wanted to do what was best for them, could not bare to lose another, not to mention the Chi's are all around 1 year old. ok so I am rambling now, so sorry...lol thanks for the info


----------



## cpaoline

Hoping my profile pic shows up now..


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Producing a huge amount of gas is not normal, and definitely diet related.
Getting them on to quality food is the best thing you can do for their long-term health and well being, so fingers crossed they are on the right track now.
My only concern is getting the balance right in a cooked diet. I know others have struggled with it, maybe Pigeonsheep can share her experiences with you. Several other members home cook too, I'm hoping they will chip in with books and recipes for you.
I love feeding mine raw, partly because it is so much simpler lol.


----------



## cpaoline

Thank you, I can use all the advice they can offer. I have gotten a few books and google like crazy, i have become obsessed with this. So far the 3 books i got are all in agreement it's just hard figuring out thier portion size since all reference is to a 25lbs dog or more. I have been using basic math to figure out thier meals. So far so good, I see the vet on friday for a wellness visit I will ask his advice as well. 

The raw thing just scares me..lol.. i know it shouldn't and am probably being silly i even have to laugh at myself but cooking is not a problem, I am sodium sensitive myself so the meat i cook for our dinners i can just make a little extra for them, and I always have chicken in the freezer. I will work on adding more variety over the next few weeks.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I forgot to say how sorry I am that you lost your old dog. We also lost a beloved Chi in December, so I totally understand your pain. 17 is a fantastic age though, especially for a larger breed. Do you have pics of him/her? I would love to see them, and your Chis of course!
If you are happier cooking their meat, then I say cook it. It is still going to be better for them than processed kibble, and you will know exactly what they are eating. It is all about finding a diet that works for you and your dogs.
If you do want to give raw a try, there is a lot of really useful information on this forum, and very experienced raw feeders who can answer any questions. It works brilliantly for us, wouldn't ever go back to commercial foods.


----------



## cpaoline

I did post a few pics in the album section...trying to figure out how to do it here, check my profile let me know if you can see them in the album


----------



## cpaoline

View attachment 23242


View attachment 23250


View attachment 23258


----------



## cpaoline

View attachment 23266


View attachment 23274


----------



## cpaoline

So sorry for your loss, I think losing one is harder than losing a human


----------



## cpaoline

View attachment 23282

Vito


----------



## cpaoline

View attachment 23290


View attachment 23298


View attachment 23306


View attachment 23314


View attachment 23322


So as you probaly guessed asking to see pics of my fur babies is like asking a new mom for pics of her newborn!!!!


----------



## Alula

Ahh, What beauties you have there  I am so sorry for your loss, 17 is a grand old age

As for exact weights of food to feed, I'd second Wicked Pixie, around 3% of their ideal weight - before cooking. Try that for a week or two and then go on condition, if they feel ribby then up the amount, which if you have lean dogs anyways you may need to.

Every dog burns differently, for example my 22 week old puppy is currently eating 7% of his body weight a day in raw meat, bones and organs as a base, treats are on top of that! I give frozen veggies and dehydrated meat pieces as treats, plus yogurt and cheese as you do - he eats a heallava lot but is still super lean and gangly looking. It's a lot of food even for a puppy


----------



## woodard2009

I had seriously considering making homemade dogfood a few years ago, but with tons of research I found it wasn't for me. In order to get the right balance of vitamins & minerals, proteins, etc. you would have to be a scientist. I decided to go with raw. I do a combination of raw meats, ziwipeak & now STella & Cheweys "Absolutely rabbit." I feed about 3 ounces twice a day. (she's 7 lbs). I do feed veggies because of all the vitamins & health benefits, but only as a treat. I do broccoli, sweet potato, carrots, fruit, and soon garden green beans.


----------



## pmum

Hi.
I also Homecook for my guy. 
I had him on raw meat/bones but ended up taking him off
it some time ago. Actually I believe one of his teeth got 
broke by a bone. 

Diet I use. (usually steamed, and organic much as poss.)
chicken breast
chicken thighs
chicken gizzards/hearts
zuchinni
squash
apple
Along with enzymes, probiotics, spiurlena.
Sometimes I'll add omega 3,6 oil.
He does very well with the diet.
Sometimes I ponder if I shouldn't add calcium and
times I do use crushed up egg shells but spirulena is
suppose to have calcium in it.


----------

